# Some Jointed Hammers



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

I painted these the other day...We have a tournament coming up at Pymatuning next weekend and I think that last one will be killer on that lake. I specifically made it for there. Hope she produces!! On a side note...I experimented with some foiling today...Ummmmm I believe I will stick to the painting! LOL I don't know how some of you guys do it, but I'll eventually figure it out through trial and error. I just think I'm laying down way too much paint which eventually ends up covering up most of the foil....Man I'm obsessed with that paint! I gotta remember less is more with foils I think :curl-lip:

Bluegill









Rainbow









Dynamite


----------



## Musky Lip (Jan 5, 2011)

sick bluegill!


----------



## Pikopath (Jan 18, 2009)

Holy 'insert all the profanity and swear words imaginable to humanity here' they look good.
I really want any of your baits!!

Michael


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

Kick butt bait's man.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Look better than any expensive commercial lures I've seen. Almost too purty to put in the water. Almost. 

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Thank you so much for the comments everyone!

Here is another one in a Baby Muskie Pattern.


----------



## radar3321 (Feb 27, 2012)

I like the bluegill and baby musky 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## SolarFall (Jul 31, 2010)

cool looking baits man, all of then should produce some nice fish for sure


----------



## leadcorebean (Jul 17, 2006)

very nice.. its to bad those might be stuck at the bottom next weekend lol i might be up there for the tourney also waiting to see if my buddy wants to fish it.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

I don't lose many lures...I may have lost two trolling baits in 20+ years....I have a homemade big lure retriever that never lets me down!


----------

